# GSD/Lunging dog trainer in Washington DC region



## GSDLearner (Aug 3, 2013)

I adopted a four-year old (neutered male) rescue GSD a month ago. He's a nice dog -- his only real fault seems to be that he explodes (friendly but crazy lunging and barking) whenever he is on leash and sees another dog. I'd appreciate any suggestions for a trainer in the Northern Virginia/Washington DC region who could help with this. The more specific the experience, the better -- I'd rather put in some driving time than settle for someone who is making it up as they go along. I looked at the website for Pat Miller in Pennsylvania, but it seems her reactive class this fall is booked.

Thank you!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry, can't advise on a trainer, but while you are waiting for replies, this thread may be helpful http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../180440-share-dog-reactivity-experiences.html


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I just sent you a private message with the contact information for a trainer in this area that I highly recommend. 

Good luck with your newly adopted dog!


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

If you are willing to make the Drive go to see Butch at perfect pet resort. Its not that far from DC. I have worked with him personally and he is excellent. He is quiet but dont let that fool you, he also is going to very vaguley acknowledge your problem until you have down a really great foundation of OB which is really key to everything. Honestly I was frustrated with him at first b/c I wanted to address aggression issues but after several sessions I understood the foundation. He has both GSD and Dobies. 

Perfect Pet Resort


----------



## GSDLearner (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks, Diesel and Remo! Those both look like very good options.


----------



## hollyram (Oct 22, 2013)

*Another request for a trainer in DC*

I'm also looking for a good German Shepherd trainer--we live in DC and our three-year old GSD is not great with strangers (no biting, but barking and lunging). We'd really like to get him more comfortable with accepting strangers in our home and also approaching strangers on the street. Thanks!


----------



## midway (Oct 14, 2015)

sorry for resurrecting a dead thread but being new to the forums I am unable to PM Remo (one of the replies) to hear their suggestion for a local trainer in the Washington DC Metro area. Love to hear who that was!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

@midway, have you tried contacting her through the rescue link posted in her signature?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Midway, I sent you a pm with some good trainers.


----------



## midway (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks so much for the recommendations! I will check those out. Luckily we have been making good progress on all the puppy basics but want to make sure we are setup up for success later on.

As far as the links in signatures go, this vBulletin config requires 10 posts to see them. Good idea for stopping malicious activities but sucks for those new to the forums.


----------



## midway (Oct 14, 2015)

If there are any on the Northern Virginia side of the DC metro, I would be interested in hearing about those as well. Thanks again


----------

